# Apple Touch to play on my TV



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I got a new Touch recently for my daughter and a nice job it is too. It is 16gb and can hold movies and music videos which is what she is into at teh moment. However.....she tells me that there is a 'lead' that can be got that can plug into the TV and she can play the movies through the big screen. Handy for the odd sleep-over in a friends house instead of renting 4-5 dvds. 

Anyone know if this is true.??? Any leads I have seen from Apple only allow Audio through the TV..i.e. you can play your music through the telly but no picture!!

Any good links to Touch forums / links also welcomed !

Sikky


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

This might be what you are looking for ...

*Apple Composite AV Cable*
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...sories/shop_by_type/ipodtouch1&nplm=MB129LL/A

The Apple Web site also has an iPod touch discussion forum linked on this page ...

http://www.apple.com/support/ipodtouch/


----------



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

CW...many thanks!!! 

Seems to be what I am after. Will read more!!

THanks

Sikki


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are welcome.

FYI, Apple had a component video AV cable on another page of their on-line store. It might give a better picture on an HDTV monitor that has component video inputs. The cable that I mentioned in my previous post should work with older standard definition TV sets that have a composite video input as well as HDTV sets that support composite video signals.


----------

